
High in the Cascades, a lone fire lookout still keeps watch - 8bitsrule
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/09/28/us/fire-lookout-tower-washington.html
======
philiplu
I used to hike up Granite Peak in the Cascades, maybe 6 times in the 90s and
00s. That’s about 4 miles in, 3800 feet up, to reach a fire lookout tower much
like the one in the article. One memorable time, I got passed by a lookout
staffer muscling up the mountain with a propane tank strapped to his already
heavy pack. By the time I caught up with him at the top, the tank had been put
to good use, baking a batch of chocolate chip cookies. He shared :-)

~~~
hindsightbias
You can still find sherpas in Europe, restocking the Chatas. Really makes you
appreciate the food and beer more, knowing someone carried it up on their
backs.

------
probablyfine
You play as a fire lookout in the "walking simulator" Firewatch
([https://www.firewatchgame.com/](https://www.firewatchgame.com/))

~~~
Mountain_Skies
It's pretty amazing how well Firewatch captures the feel of that point in
time. Your character's backstory was pretty well designed to give you an
emotional connection to the game. Back when people first started discussing
games creating interactive movies, what we ended up with were mostly
electronic versions of Choose-Your-Own-Adventure books. Firewatch is a nice
evolution of interactive fiction into something an order of magnitude better.

------
js2
NPR ran a similar story two weeks ago:

 _A Fire Lookout On What 's Lost In A Transition To Technology_

[https://www.npr.org/2019/09/15/749547034/a-fire-lookout-
on-w...](https://www.npr.org/2019/09/15/749547034/a-fire-lookout-on-whats-
lost-in-a-transition-to-technology)

------
wj
Something I fantasized about after reading Dharma Bums by Kerouac in college.

------
seattle_spring
It's not possible to read this article without paying. Tried incognito as well
as the web link.

~~~
pteraspidomorph
I never get paywalls on the NY Times, I'm not sure why. I'm using Firefox with
uBlock Origin and Privacy Badger, and my connection comes from the United
Kingdom, if it helps.

~~~
alex_young
I think it's an IP thing. Maybe something to do with an interpretation of the
GDPR.

I'm in Switzerland and have no problem reading the NYT, but every time I'm in
the US I notice the paywall.

~~~
ac29
Nope. I use Firefox + uBO from multiple machines/IPs in the US and I never see
a paywall either.

